# visioncom.tv



## tbo#11 (7 Mai 2008)

hallo,entschuldigung,dass ich hier einfahc mit  einem andern problem reinplatze aber ich habe mich grad erst nueregistriert.ich hab ein problem,kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen,und zwar.

ich habe eine nummer angerufen,die im tv angezeuigt wurde(aber kein hinweis auf abo),3min verbunden gewesen.und nun kam eine rechnung von 56 euro ins haus, von wegen 30 tage abo bezogen und so etwas. die seite heißt visioncom.tv
kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ob ich diese rehcnung zahlen muss oder nicht, wie siehts da aus,ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll

gruß tbo


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*

hier kannst Du schon einmal einige Infos lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49753


----------



## tbo#11 (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*

hallo, dnake schonmal für die antowort,ich möchte meine fall mal schildenr,weil heute die mahnung kam und de rebetrag auf 64 euro anwuchs.ich habe 3min telefoniert,wusste aber nichts von einem abo,und schwupp war eien rechnung im haus.sie können nachweisen dass meien anschluss dort angerufen hat,was oder wie soll ich weiter vorgehen.ich würde die 3 kinuten mal 3 cent bezahlne, kein thema aber nicht fast 70 flocken für so etwas wovon man nicht mal darauf hingewiesen wird.

gruß tbo


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*



tbo#11 schrieb:


> aber nicht fast 70 flocken für so etwas wovon man nicht mal darauf hingewiesen wird.
> gruß tbo


für so etwas du wirst da sehr wohl hingewiesen wie ich gehört habe bei meim anruf, nur ob das allein reicht? der herr r.d. glaubt das, aber das ist nur einer von vertragspartner. andere bist du. glaubst du an vertrag? 
verbraucherzentrale glaubte damals nicht an vertrag und heute wohl auch nicht
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/rewrite/TexteTelekommunikation/IBC.aspx

glaubst du verbraucherzentrale oder glaubst du dem krefelder?

is fei net leicht, sich dir schriftstylish anzugleichen


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*

Nach einem längeren Telefonat mit der Geschäftsführung gebe ich hiermit bekannt, dass ich mich zu diesem Thema nicht mehr äußern werde. 
Die Geschäftsführung ist der Ansicht, dass sowohl in den Anzeigen als auch beim Anruf ausreichend auf die Kosten hingewiesen wird. Um ehrlich zu sein: Ich persönlich würde bei einem Preis von 3cts/min auch stutzig werden und mir schon anhören, was da gesagt wird. Dann würde ich auflegen und wäre innerhalb der 40 sek, in denen keine Rechnung anfällt. Das entspricht ja (geprüftermaßen) den Tatsachen. Selbst wenn man sich minutenlang die AGB vorlesen lässt, fällt keine REchnung an.

Da es sich hier nicht um unerwünschte Angebote handelt, sondern die Anrufer bewusst da anrufen, sehe ich keinen Anlaß, hier weiter tätig zu werden. Ausnahme sind Jugendliche. Hier lehne ich die Auffassung der Geschäftsführung strikt ab, dass nach BGB ein Anspruch auf irgendwelche "Ersatzzahlungen" besteht. Ich bleibe bei meiner Auffassung, dass ein Anbieten solcher Dienste an Jugendliche eine Straftat darstellt und daher der Anbieter die Verantwortung trägt - nicht die Eltern.

So. Das war's
Liebe Grüße nach Krefeld (und Grüße an die "Old Boys", das hatte ich vorhin vergessen - vieln Dank auch für die Hintergrundinfos zu den anderen Personen und Firmen)


----------



## hugoli (12 Oktober 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*

hallo ich bin auch herr rein gefallen und soll 56euro zahlen ich nicht, ich warte aufs gericht.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*



tbo#11 schrieb:


> hallo,entschuldigung,dass ich hier einfahc mit  einem andern problem reinplatze aber ich habe mich grad erst nueregistriert.ich hab ein problem,kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen,und zwar.
> 
> ich habe eine nummer angerufen,die im tv angezeuigt wurde(aber kein hinweis auf abo),3min verbunden gewesen.und nun kam eine rechnung von 56 euro ins haus, von wegen 30 tage abo bezogen und so etwas. die seite heißt visioncom.tv
> kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen ob ich diese rehcnung zahlen muss oder nicht, wie siehts da aus,ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll
> ...



das gleiche ist meiner freundinn auch passiert, obwohl sie ihre tel repair karte jemand anders benutzt hat sie jetzt eine rechnung bekommen, was kann sie machen, muss sie diese rechnung jetzt bezahlen?


----------



## blowfish (18 November 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> das gleiche ist meiner freundinn auch passiert, obwohl sie ihre tel repair karte jemand anders benutzt hat sie jetzt eine rechnung bekommen, was kann sie machen, muss sie diese rechnung jetzt bezahlen?



Habe ich da irgend etwas verpasst? Kann man jetzt im Allgemeinen ohne Anmeldung schreiben?
Zu deinem Problem würde ich sagen, dass du dich an die Verbraucherzentrale wenden solltest bzw einen RA einschalten, aber bei dem Betrag. Hinweis auf Rechtsdienstleistungsgesetz!


----------



## webwatcher (18 November 2008)

*AW: visioncom.tv*



blowfish schrieb:


> Habe ich da irgend etwas verpasst? Kann man jetzt im Allgemeinen ohne Anmeldung schreiben?


nein, aus thematischen Gründen hierher verschoben

PS: Es melden sich jeden Tag ca 20  User an von denen nur ein ganz kleiner Teil postet.
daher sollte es für wirklich interessierte User keine zu große Mühe sein, sich anzumelden,
 um hier zu posten


----------

